# helmet stickers



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

ok, is putting stickers on my helmet _really_ going to erode the plastic case and make it less protective in a crash (or something along those lines), or is it just urban legend?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

sonicsloth said:


> ok, is putting stickers on my helmet _really_ going to erode the plastic case and make it less protective in a crash (or something along those lines), or is it just urban legend?


No. They're not. nm.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Somebodys Yanking Your Chain...*

Helmet manufacturers generally put their name or logo on their product and that's a sticker...I doubt that they have some kind of special glue .

One thing though...stickers are extra weight and that's bound to slow you down... not to mention all that wind drag .


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*hummm*

Not a bad question, I suspect that the answer is no unless you use your helmet year after year for decades...even then the sun probably does more damage to the plastic.

You made me thing of another interresting topic...I once heard that helmets should be replaced yearly....anyone out there actually do that? I probably replace mine every 2 to 3 years due to funk. and definately replace it immediately after a crash.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I duct tape the vents on mine in the winter, and remove it in the spring. So far, no damage, that I can see. I also rub off the excess adhesive with alcohol swabs, and it doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've always heard that the CSA (Canadian Standards Association) recommendes every 3-5 yrs. I think it has to do with the degradation of the styrofoam more than anything else.

I think part of the reason that manufacturers recommended against stickers is so that the helmet will break-up to take the force of a blow....too many stickers and it may not work the way it is supposed to. Don't know if it is true, but it is what I heard.


----------



## PoweredbySweat (Jan 28, 2006)

The stickers will be extra padding when you crash!


----------



## siskiyou (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually, cool stickers from a cool company make you go faster! You know... it's just like the more chrome you put on a Harley the faster it goes ;-)


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

do they void the warranty?


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

*removing stickers*

Stickers are ok, but if you peel them off and your wife finds your helmet covered with adhesive residue and trys to clean it with goof-off it will melt the foam parts and ruin your helmet.


----------



## IamSkidder (Dec 23, 2012)

Zombie threadin', I know, but...but I'll throw this out there. 

As a military pilot, we are not supposed to put stickers on the outside shell of our helmets. Not because it will hurt the helmet, but rather, because you might get a crack in the helmet's shell, and then not see it, because it is underneath a sticker. Might not be a big deal with a bike helmet, but then again, you only have one brain and it doesn't do well when shakin' or stirred.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

IamSkidder said:


> Zombie threadin', I know, but...but I'll throw this out there.
> 
> As a military pilot, we are not supposed to put stickers on the outside shell of our helmets. Not because it will hurt the helmet, but rather, because you might get a crack in the helmet's shell, and then not see it, because it is underneath a sticker. Might not be a big deal with a bike helmet, but then again, you only have one brain and it doesn't do well when shakin' or stirred.


That is the reason I remove stickers from rims and frames. I've seen too many rims with fractures hidden by stickers.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good advice!


----------

